# Organic vs. non-organic almonds



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I normally try to buy everything possible organic but lately I'm wondering how bad non-organic almonds really are. I need to make a large amount of nut butter (I will be soaking and drying the almonds before making them into nut butter) and the organic almonds are crazy expensive.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Vegetarian Times magazine just had an article entitled "How to Shop Organic". They said that many toxic pesticides and herbicides are used on almond trees, so if you eat them often you should buy organic. I know that organic is three times the price, but it sounds worth it.


----------



## feminist~mama (Mar 6, 2002)

What about a co-op/bulk buy? Maybe Frontier or something? Costco might carry them organic if you have a membership...


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

Just a note: Almonds and other nuts are not "raw" unless they come from a farmer. A new law took effect in early 2008 which said that all nuts are now pasteurized if sold in stores.


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *audsma* 
Just a note: Almonds and other nuts are not "raw" unless they come from a farmer. A new law took effect in early 2008 which said that all nuts are now pasteurized if sold in stores.

actually a local co-op here in MN does sell raw, unpasturized almonds.
as far as organic/vs. non-organic sometimes with nuts i just cannot afford the organic. its literally the difference of 6-8$ a lb for conventional and up tp 14$ a lb for organic, and i am talking bulk from the co-op.


----------

